# Do your friends and family support you in speedcubing?



## ZamHalen (Feb 1, 2010)

I was just curious to see if there are other people who have friends or family who support/or don't support speedcubing as a whole.My mom and my brothers both support me speedcubing but my dad and most of my friends think it's a waste of time and money.
How about everyone else here?


----------



## MichaelP. (Feb 1, 2010)

Every single person in my family thinks its a waste of time and money. But one of my brothers has noticed that they've been sort of "getting to me" and he started being cool and supportive, asking about my times ext. and my mom tries to be supportive.


----------



## dannyz0r (Feb 1, 2010)

My mom wants to break my fingers and my dad wants to see me go to a competition.


----------



## ianini (Feb 1, 2010)

Me: I solve them
Dad: I'm teaching him and is very supportive
Mom: ehh. Hard to tell. 
Brother: never see him home so he is neutral.


----------



## Neo63 (Feb 1, 2010)

My parents banned me from going to comps and cubing in general


----------



## ElderKingpin (Feb 1, 2010)

everyone in my family is supportive.


----------



## Anthony (Feb 1, 2010)

It's a mixed situation for me. The "elders" in my family think there are better ways my time can be spent, but as I've improved they've progressively become more supportive. My 3.25 2x2 average in comp yesterday (4th place worldwide) significantly increased my chances of going to the MIT comp. 

As for most of my friends, in general they think I cube a bit too much, but ever since I've become pretty fast they've thought it's a cool thing to be able to do.


----------



## MichaelP. (Feb 1, 2010)

Anthony said:


> It's a mixed situation for me. The "elders" in my family think there are better ways my time can be spent, but as I've improved they've progressively become more supportive. My 3.25 2x2 average in comp yesterday (4th place worldwide) significantly increased my chances of going to the MIT comp.
> 
> As for most of my friends, in general they think I cube a bit too much, but ever since I've become pretty fast they've thought it's a cool thing to be able to do.



I've met your mom... I wish she was my mom...


----------



## Anthony (Feb 1, 2010)

MichaelP. said:


> I've met your mom... I wish she was my mom...



And I've met yours. My mom wasn't always as supportive as she is now, and she still has her moments when she thinks it's a waste of time, but I would suggest doing the same thing I did. Keep getting faster and hope it changes her mind.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Feb 1, 2010)

I feel like the easiest way to get around this subject is to simply show them that it isn't a waste of time. I know a lot of people on this forum are around there age of applying to college, so an essay that somehow involves cubing is a nice way to show people who wouldn't understand otherwise that cubing is useful to you. BTW, I'm not saying that the reason you cube should have anything to do with college apps. I'm just saying that it could be a medium to explain one use of cubing to your family.


----------



## josmil1 (Feb 1, 2010)

My family doesn't care about me speedcubing whatsoever


----------



## Caedus (Feb 1, 2010)

My parents don't care at all about what I do...


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Feb 1, 2010)

Caedus said:


> My parents don't care at all about what I do...



Same here. As long as I don't fail classes or something...


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Feb 1, 2010)

I must say this is a good thread. 

And my family very much supports me, my girlfriend included. My mom, dad, and girlfriend all went with me to my first competition and my and I did one of the fun events together. The only problem my dad and mom have is the money part but not as much my mom.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Feb 1, 2010)

My parents support me my friends don't really care since they've seen it so many times but my friends I made this year think it's cool because it's a treat to see me do it because I don't do it as often.


----------



## Zubon (Feb 1, 2010)

My girlfriend (who I live with) hates cubes and cubing. Almost to a point where I think she might throw some cubes out in anger.

Now I only cube when she is not home or upstairs. When she tells me to stop cubing, I ask her "What other hobby should I do then, gambling? Drinking? Smoking? Dating other girls?". That usually shuts her up for a while.


----------



## Innocence (Feb 1, 2010)

My parents are pretty indifferent to cubing. They generally support me, even let my brother spend some of some government bonus on a 5x5x5. If I have my heart set on it, they'd probably make it possible to get to a competition down south as well.

My friends generally like cubing, most of them want me to teach them to cube, and I've already taught some. One of which is showing good potential, even though he's got himself grounded until june and can't use the internet so I have to show him everything. He still won't learn 2LOLL and PLL though. 

So overall, I don't usually get any negative comments from anyone I know, so I guess I'm pretty lucky.


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 1, 2010)

My family - I guess.
My friends - some of them. 
I don't really care what anyone thinks so it doesn't bother me who supports me and who thinks it's a waste of time.


----------



## Thomas09 (Feb 1, 2010)

My Dad is really supportive. After see Feliks at Canberra, hes been going "c'mon beat Feliks!'. My mom is supportive too. My friends are somwewhat supportive at times.


----------



## Edward (Feb 1, 2010)

My mom and dad support me (though the sound of mai cubes is described as annoying). My sisters and friends are trying to get into speedcubing.

My parents figure they'd rather me spend my time on a cube than roaming the streets getting into trouble.


----------



## aronpm (Feb 1, 2010)

Edward said:


> My mom and dad support me



Yeah! You do that thang, son!


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Feb 1, 2010)

My family is pretty much indifferent as well. Then again, I'm not exactly 15 years old anymore with high school to worry about 

My girlfriend is really supportive, and she thinks cubing is awesome. She's got a 1 minute average herself


----------



## Innocence (Feb 1, 2010)

Thomas09 said:


> My *mum* is supportive too.



Fix'd. So un-australian/british or whatever you want to call it. No offense, but it's better than the american spelling. All the european words are better than american spellings apart from 'programme'. Ugh.


----------



## Blake4512 (Feb 1, 2010)

My dad likes it, my sister doesnt care to much about it, and my mom hates it when one of my cubes pop, like my rubiks 4x4 (broken),and im to lazy to put it back together.


----------



## davidrenier (Feb 1, 2010)

My mom who ironically bought me my first cube to give me something to do when i was unemployed thinks i spend too much time cubing. Most of my friends think its just wierd.


----------



## HASH-CUBE (Feb 1, 2010)

a thread is already made here


----------



## ZamHalen (Feb 2, 2010)

HASH-CUBE said:


> a thread is already made here



Yes, but it's based entirely on parents when I asked for friends also.I just wanted to know what people's good friends along with their family as a whole thought since parents sort of limits it.


----------



## Kyle Barry (Feb 2, 2010)

My father is indifferent. My mom kind of asks about it. My brother is kind of into it  My friends ask about it, and a few of them can solve it.


----------



## SuperNerd (Feb 2, 2010)

Some of my friends are like "geez, another cube? really? Dude, get a life and do something meaningful... OH BY THE WAY DID YOU KNOW THAT THE AVATARS IN THE MOVIE AVATAR HAVE ONE MORE FINGER THAN THE NA'VI?"

So yeah.


----------



## (R) (Feb 2, 2010)

My preacher told me to stop wasting my life and get a girlfriend so yeah...


----------



## YuTubeCuber (Feb 2, 2010)

My family supports me, but they think its just a waste of money.


----------



## ElderKingpin (Feb 2, 2010)

(R) said:


> My preacher told me to stop wasting my life and get a girlfriend so yeah...



Lol. once a preacher tells you to stop, you know you've gone too far.

When i cube in public, a lot of adults say "Wow, havnt seen one of those since high school" x_X

Little kids recognize the cube too, i wonder how long itll be before only cubers know what a rubiks cube is


----------



## sub_zero1983 (Feb 2, 2010)

My family support it. Dad see's it as my way of dealing with some things i ve went through during my iraq deployment.


----------



## Caedus (Feb 2, 2010)

endless_akatsuki said:


> Caedus said:
> 
> 
> > My parents don't care at all about what I do...
> ...



Haha, my parents act like they don't care if I fail, but they know I _really_ want to go to MIT, so I'll make sure I do well.


----------



## Zarxrax (Feb 2, 2010)

My dad says "stop playing with that box when you're around me".
My grandmother says "stop playing with those baby toys".
My sister says "you're obsessed with that thing".
Everyone else in my life seems pretty indifferent to it.


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Feb 2, 2010)

My mother doesn't really cares. She knows that i have good grades at school, and that i don't get in trouble.
My dad asks me once in a while which are my times and that's it.
My brother doesn't really cares.
My girlfriend doesn't say anything about it.
My friends like it (they cube too).
Even though not a lot of people near me care about it, t would be wierd for them if i stopped cubing...


----------



## pappas (Feb 2, 2010)

My mum supports me but gets sick of the noise in the car sometimes. She's fine with it as long as it doesnt get in the way of school work. My dad thinks it is the biggest waste of time and thinks I have no friends. I do have friends btw and most of them dont solve cubes, with a few exceptions.


----------



## Faz (Feb 2, 2010)

PAPPAS!!15 said:


> My mum supports me but gets sick of the noise in the car sometimes. She's fine with it as long as it doesnt get in the way of school work. My dad thinks it is the biggest waste of time and thinks I have no friends. I do have friends btw and most of them dont solve cubes, with a few exceptions.



"You have cool potential" >_> [Major insider]


----------



## pappas (Feb 2, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> PAPPAS!!15 said:
> 
> 
> > My mum supports me but gets sick of the noise in the car sometimes. She's fine with it as long as it doesnt get in the way of school work. My dad thinks it is the biggest waste of time and thinks I have no friends. I do have friends btw and most of them dont solve cubes, with a few exceptions.
> ...



yeah that was funny as last year. Also when you broke the WR my dad was like feliks' WR's not that good because it's not going to be in the Guinness Book of Records or anything, and then he's like everyone should use the same cubes and he was negative for ages and then my parents starting fighting over your world records. My mum thinks it's pretty cool that she knows the kid who holds the 3x3 WR btw, and think my dad does as well but he's "anti-cubing".


----------



## Forte (Feb 2, 2010)

No one minds it when I do it.

Except when it's in a quiet place, but that's my problem >_>


----------



## DavidWoner (Feb 2, 2010)

Innocence said:


> Thomas09 said:
> 
> 
> > My *mum* is supportive too.
> ...



Considering it's a shortened form of "mother," mom makes more sense than mum, since it's not pulling a U from nowhere. And I assume you dislike "programme" because of the extra letters? Then why would you be fine with colo(u)r, favo(u)rite, etc where there are even more superfluous letters? If unnecessary letters are "better," then yes, British spellings are "better" than American ones.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Feb 2, 2010)

Mom:Keeps thinking that's all I do. So that's how I made student of the Month?!
dad:He's like a meh. Like "cool." 
Both:Keep thinking I break it when i disassemble it.
Brother:Screams when I flip my magic around...uh...no comment
Friends:Some are meh, some are cool, some hate it.


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Feb 2, 2010)

My parents are sometimes quite supportive and appear interseted and they've asked about my times, but other times they think i wasted too much time in cube (which is kinda true). almost all my friends are always insulting me and cubing and they are like always saying"you and your cubes...do something else instead".


----------



## Haste_cube (Feb 2, 2010)

friends: absolutely!! they even asked me to race with them, but with exceptions.. OH and LBL
dad: 50:50.. not so supportive but he did buy a lot of cubes for me
brother: <speechless> I mean "no comment"


----------



## nathanajah (Feb 2, 2010)

my friends and family supports me


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Feb 2, 2010)

Mom: doesn't really like
Dad: interested but hates me buying more cubes especially having more than one 3x3

Little brother: has 2 cubes but don't know how to solve.


----------

